# Reverse light cables (2009 Micra Accenta)



## allenjamieson (Jun 28, 2015)

Hi

im installing reversing sensors and i need to find the reverse light cables + and -

i believe this is the orange and red ones but im not 100%

am i correct before i set fire to my car?


----------

